# Forum General Introduce Yourself  privjet, friends

## Danka

Hi! I'm brand-new here, although I've been looking around here for a bit. I'm eighteen, a student, and fiercely pro-Russia.
My goal is to move there and become a citizen.
I have a lot of reasons for wanting this,
but my first priority is learning Russian, obviously   ::  
I'd love it if you could help me. 
I only know a handful of words, and the only one
I can write is privjet, so, as you can see, I've a looong way to go! 
Hello, and thank you!

----------


## Оля

Hi and welcome!
Where are you from?.. 
By the way, it's better to write "privet" (without "j"), and much better - "привет".

----------


## Danka

Hi!
I'm from America,
and look, I already learned something.
Thanks!

----------


## TATY

> Hi! I'm brand-new here, although I've been looking around here for a bit. I'm eighteen, a student, and fiercely pro-Russia.
> My goal is to move there and become a citizen.
> I have a lot of reasons for wanting this,
> but my first priority is learning Russian, obviously   
> I'd love it if you could help me. 
> I only know a handful of words, and the only one
> I can write is privjet, so, as you can see, I've a looong way to go! 
> Hello, and thank you!

 Have you ever been before? And why do you want to become a citizen?

----------


## Оля

Danka, before you become a Russian citizen please vote for Obama!   ::

----------


## Danka

> Originally Posted by Danka  Hi! I'm brand-new here, although I've been looking around here for a bit. I'm eighteen, a student, and fiercely pro-Russia.
> My goal is to move there and become a citizen.
> I have a lot of reasons for wanting this,
> but my first priority is learning Russian, obviously   
> I'd love it if you could help me. 
> I only know a handful of words, and the only one
> I can write is privjet, so, as you can see, I've a looong way to go! 
> Hello, and thank you!   Have you ever been before? And why do you want to become a citizen?

 I've never been.
I'm enamoured of their politics,
their government, and the way they approach things.
I'm done with America, I really am.
I just don't want to be the idiot American
wandering around Russia, not knowing the language.

----------


## Danka

> Danka, before you become a Russian citizen please vote for Obama!

 I certainly plan to!
If he becomes president, I'll consider
staying in America for another couple of years

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY        Originally Posted by Danka  Hi! I'm brand-new here, although I've been looking around here for a bit. I'm eighteen, a student, and fiercely pro-Russia.
> My goal is to move there and become a citizen.
> I have a lot of reasons for wanting this,
> but my first priority is learning Russian, obviously   
> I'd love it if you could help me. 
> I only know a handful of words, and the only one
> I can write is privjet, so, as you can see, I've a looong way to go! 
> Hello, and thank you!   Have you ever been before? And why do you want to become a citizen?   I've never been.
> I'm enamoured of their politics,
> ...

 How strange.

----------


## Danka

> How strange.

 How so?

----------


## postmazter

> Originally Posted by TATY        Originally Posted by Danka  Hi! I'm brand-new here, although I've been looking around here for a bit. I'm eighteen, a student, and fiercely pro-Russia.
> My goal is to move there and become a citizen.
> I have a lot of reasons for wanting this,
> but my first priority is learning Russian, obviously   
> I'd love it if you could help me. 
> I only know a handful of words, and the only one
> I can write is privjet, so, as you can see, I've a looong way to go! 
> Hello, and thank you!   Have you ever been before? And why do you want to become a citizen?   I've never been.
> I'm enamoured of their politics,
> ...

 Why don't you want to move to China? Or may be Cuba? Or Venezuela?  ::

----------


## Leof

> Danka, before you become a Russian citizen please vote for Obama!

 Оля, это пять!  ::   
Hi Danka!
Welcome here!
As I know the quantity of the genius and idiots is equal for any nation. There are much more people in Russia than in America, which means that there are much more idiots in Russia than in America. 
I am a half-idiot Russian (my second half is though a genius). 
One more time welcome to the site!  ::

----------


## postmazter

> Originally Posted by Оля  Danka, before you become a Russian citizen please vote for Obama!     Оля, это пять!   
> Hi Danka!
> Welcome here!
> As I know the quantity of the genius and idiots is equal for any nation. There are much more people in Russia than in America, which means that there are much more idiots in Russia than in America. 
> I am a half-idiot Russian (my second half is though a genius). 
> One more time welcome to the site!

 Where did you get the info that "There are much more people in Russia than in America"?

----------


## Lt. Columbo

you better brace yourself for the process of getting a russian passport, ive looked into getting green card, but the road is long and fraught a glorious amount of red tape.
good luck and welcome to MR!

----------


## Freeloader

> Originally Posted by Leof        Originally Posted by Оля  Danka, before you become a Russian citizen please vote for Obama!     Оля, это пять!   
> Hi Danka!
> Welcome here!
> As I know the quantity of the genius and idiots is equal for any nation. There are much more people in Russia than in America, which means that there are much more idiots in Russia than in America. 
> I am a half-idiot Russian (my second half is though a genius). 
> One more time welcome to the site!    Where did you get the info that "There are much more people in Russia than in America"?

 Yeah, population of America is like 2 times that of Russia's.

----------


## Nadin-teacher-online

I've never been.
I'm enamoured of their politics,
their government, and the way they approach things.
I'm done with America, I really am.
I just don't want to be the idiot American
wandering around Russia, not knowing the language.[/quote]  
such unexpected step for American! if you need any help in learning Russian- welcome!

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by postmazter        Originally Posted by Leof        Originally Posted by Оля  Danka, before you become a Russian citizen please vote for Obama!     Оля, это пять!   
> Hi Danka!
> Welcome here!
> As I know the quantity of the genius and idiots is equal for any nation. There are much more people in Russia than in America, which means that there are much more idiots in Russia than in America. 
> I am a half-idiot Russian (my second half is though a genius). 
> One more time welcome to the site!    Where did you get the info that "There are much more people in Russia than in America"?   Yeah, population of America is like 2 times that of Russia's.

 Как я отстал от жизни!
It means that there are about two American idiots against one Russian. You better hurry up then Danka!  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> I'm enamoured of their politics, their government, and the way they approach things.

 Danka, you have no idea how much Russia (or any other country for that matter) needs people like you!  ::  You have even more value when you don't know a word of Russian and can't reveal yourself.  ::

----------


## Basil77

Да ладно вам, отстаньте от парня, обычный юношеский максимализм. Это пройдёт.

----------


## chaika

Seems strange to me to have little if any knowledge of the culture of that country yet want to live there. You should definitely at least go for a month-long visit or so before making that decision. Here are a couple of things that come to mind: on average men die in their late fifties (it's been dropping again), no freedom of speech, by midcentury the Russians will be a minority in their country because of birthrates. Of course, America is heading in that direction as well. 
I too would be interested in knowing what you have based your decision on.

----------


## Lampada

> such unexpected step for American! if you need any help in learning Russian- welcome!

 Right! Danka, you came to the right place:  if you have any questions - we are here for you.   ::

----------


## TATY

> I've never been.
> I'm enamoured of their politics,
> their government, and the way they approach things.
> I'm done with America, I really am.
> I just don't want to be the idiot American
> wandering around Russia, not knowing the language.
> 			
> 		  
> such unexpected step for American! if you need any help in learning Russian- welcome!

 That's because it's just some naive kid who doesn't really know much about Russian politics / the Russian government.

----------


## Danka

To all of you, especially TATY.
It's easy to assume that I'm naive,
and in a lot of respects, I am.
I want to move to a country that 
is not respected by America, not from
my standpoint, anyway,
I don't know the language, I've never been there,
and I'm young.
I suppose that qualifies me for naivete.
Nevertheless, I have entrenched myself in Russian
politics and formed a fierce attachment for the country. 
My reasons are many, but are simple:
America is not the best country in the world.
I'm tired of hearing that; it's drivel
I've been fed for the last 18 years. 
Russia has proven itself over and over
to be strong and capable.
The Soviet Union may have fallen,
but Russia is adapting.
The Bear is showing its claws,
and any country who thinks that
they can suppress Russia is sorely
mistaken. 
I understand that Russia is no
longer a communist country,
but I am a Marxist, an original communist.
Like someone said before, this is
an odd step for an American
and I agree. My family has ostracized me
for it. 
Thirdly and lastly,
I admire Vladimir Putin.
I know he's ex-KGB, I know he's
reputed to have killed prying journalists,
and I understand that he's fully in
control of Russia.
That doesn't lower my respect for the man.
I think what he's done for Russia is
amazing, and, quite frankly,
I'm completely done with America. 
It's going to take me a long time
and lots of red tape to get 
to where I'm going, but I want to be there.
That's the basic premise of my joining
this forum: to learn the
language of a country I love.

----------


## Yazeed

Dude, whatever the hell you were smoking, I want some.

----------


## Lt. Columbo

i think it was liquid ritilin  :: 
(private joke)

----------


## Basil77

> I understand that Russia is no
> longer a communist country,
> but I am a Marxist, an original communist.

 Hey, man, if you think that you can meet more supporters of marxism, communism and other such stupid things in Russia than in your home country you are mistaken.

----------


## Dogboy182

> I've never been.
> I'm enamoured of their politics,
> their government, and the way they approach things.
> I'm done with America, I really am.
> I just don't want to be the idiot American
> wandering around Russia, not knowing the language.  
> such unexpected step for American! if you need any help in learning Russian- welcome!

 It reminds me of me 6 years ago. 
Many things aren't like America though, lots of shit in America you take for granted. Say, customer service. I've had to put up with s***y customer service in England for the past 2 years but in Russia it doesn't exist.  
"What? We mailed you something and you never got it? Sounds like a personal problem" 
Or "What you paid "some bill" but your "service" doesn't work? Hmm Try paying again". 
Also, you'll have to find some way to live in Russia legally for 5 years, and since they just made it physically impossible for a foreigner to start a business in Russia, and you can only stay as a tourist for 1 ( 3 if you're super lucky) months its pretty damn hard to do that too.  
You're next best bet is to join the military and then go to Russia and claim asylum... But I guess only something of like 2% of people who actually try to seek asylum get it. The biggest reason people are rejected is because you have to fill out the papers and submit them within 24 hours of entering the country (I guess any longer and it doesn't really look like you want to live there that badly). 
BUT lets just say you somehow manage to stay for 5 years (maybe you get lucky and marry a hot Russian chick (or are you a even a guy? I don't know?) you still have to serve 1 year in the Military and probably more if you're selected for Sea duty. Unless you can run a 2 miles in 10 minutes then have fun in the стройбат! 
Oh, and there's the whole 2 revolutions in less than 100 years thing. Its kinda scary... 
But. Don't get me wrong. Russia is awesome. Russian is amazing and challenging (and amazingly challenging) and Russian women (if ur a woman than i dunno i guess the guys are alright too) are simply the best. 
And you're right, Putin IS the man) Кто не хочет такого как Путин? 
Plus, lets not forget such greats as Sergey bodrov (jr and sr) viktor tsoy, Russkiy Razmer and Elena Berkova!! 
For all those reasons and more, I love Russia and couldn't imagine a world without it.  
I've been to Russia several times now and every time I go I get more and more excited and every time I leave it gets harder and harder. 
just, don't renounce you're American citizenship... You might have a craving for Gas station food (believe me, YOU WILL) at 4 am but you can't go and it will suck... 
Good luck, and good choice! ))

----------


## Dogboy182

Woah! I just read the whole communism thing. 
Yeah it would be great but it's not.  ::  
No one is really communist anymore, sorry man. 
The youngest commies you'll probably find are like 40+ anyone born after 1980 is too young remember the good ol days before Brezhnev. I guess if u want communism u just gotta stick with Cuba or North Vietnam... Or north Korea.

----------


## Crocodile

> You're next best bet is to join the military and then go to Russia and claim asylum... But I guess only something of like 2% of people who actually try to seek asylum get it.

 I'm sure there might be a way to speed up the process. Just check with your local ФСБ office.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> ...and Elena Berkova!!

  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Basil77

> ...and Elena Berkova!!

  Gmm... good reason to love Russia, man   ::   о***ть, когда же б***и перестанут быть лучшей рекламой России? Lampada, + 100 for corrections, wanted to make them myself, but emotions.. sorry   ::

----------


## strawberryfynch

"My reasons are many, but are simple:
America is not the best country in the world.
I'm tired of hearing that; it's drivel
I've been fed for the last 18 years." 
I was in that same boat when I first started learning(Freshman year of High School)- I wanted to be where my ancestors were from I said, "%&@# America"- but then I realized that where I am is what I know- and what I know is a good thing to stick with until I'm totally sure I even like where I want to go. (If that made any sense) Now two years down the line... I'm an American, studying three languages, that if anything will move out of her state eventually. Moving out the country only if my connections in the other countries are reliable. Trust me- this obsession will mellow out...

----------


## Silk

> Originally Posted by Danka        Originally Posted by TATY        Originally Posted by Danka  Hi! I'm brand-new here, although I've been looking around here for a bit. I'm eighteen, a student, and fiercely pro-Russia.
> My goal is to move there and become a citizen.
> I have a lot of reasons for wanting this,
> but my first priority is learning Russian, obviously   
> I'd love it if you could help me. 
> I only know a handful of words, and the only one
> I can write is privjet, so, as you can see, I've a looong way to go! 
> Hello, and thank you!   Have you ever been before? And why do you want to become a citizen?   I've never been.
> I'm enamoured of their politics,
> ...

 It's basically the phenomenon of *Slavophilia*.

----------


## Danka

I suppose idiot and Slavophile
are both good names for me, too.
It matters not to me.
I know what I want.
I have a passion for Russia;
I don't even understand it myself.
Therefore, I've joined this forum to learn.
Thank you for your tips, opinions,
and rhetoric.
It's appreciated, all of it  ::

----------


## Оля

Danka, I didn't understand wether you love Russia for its politics or for its culture. I could understand the latter, but I can't get how it's possible to love some country's _politics_. Politics can change, after all.
And, as it's already said, there are no more communists here.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Welcome to the slavophile club Danka, I've been in your boat. The only thing you can do is to gratify your passion and take a trip to the wonderful country called Russia! Experience is the only true form for learning!   ::   
Don't get too involved with the politics, though, politics are the same everywhere. Somebody said somewhere that the people who should be in power are the very ones who know better and don't want to be in power.

----------


## Dogboy182

Ok ok. I guess I should correct myself. Berkova is technically from Ukraine... But hey, its that Советкий народ that connects us all!  :: ))

----------


## TATY

> To all of you, especially TATY.
> It's easy to assume that I'm naive,
> and in a lot of respects, I am.
> I want to move to a country that 
> is not respected by America, not from
> my standpoint, anyway,
> I don't know the language, I've never been there,
> and I'm young.
> I suppose that qualifies me for naivete.
> ...

 Is this a poem   ::   
Just because you don't particularly like your country right now doesn't mean you need to latch on to another one. 
The main thing is if you've never been you have a sort of idealised version of Russia in your head. When you finally get there you are just going to be disappointed, it won't be as amazing as you think it's going to be. You'll probably like it, but I doubt you'd actually want to live there. 
And anyway, it's very common for people to get the whole "I'm done with my country" thing at age 18.  
And you can't love a country without ever having been there. That's like the equivalent of saying you love someone you've only ever talked to on the Internet   ::   
I had a similar thing; I had wanted to go to Israel for years, read so much about it, read Israeli news every day, talked to other people who'd been, looked at their photos, started teaching myself Hebrew. Then this summer I went, and I enjoyed it a lot, but I was underwhelmed. I was underwhelmed because I had built the country up in my sub-conscience, it had almost become a mythical place, and when I got there, in a way, it wasn't that different from Europe. 
As I said, when you get to Russia you'll think "well this is nice... but it's not as amazing as I thought it would be"* 
*And I'm not saying this as a criticism of Russia, merely highlighting how high expectations generally lead to disappointment.

----------


## Crocodile

> I had wanted to go to Israel for years ... and when I got there, in a way, it wasn't that different from Europe.

 Wow, TATY, I guess you weren't to the right places where it's quite different from Europe.  ::  Anyways, be-hatzlacha when you go down there next time!

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  I had wanted to go to Israel for years ... and when I got there, in a way, it wasn't that different from Europe.   Wow, TATY, I guess you weren't to the right places where it's quite different from Europe.  Anyways, be-hatzlacha when you go down there next time!

 What I meant was, I was expecting it to be completely different from anywhere I'd been before.

----------


## Crocodile

> What I meant was, I was expecting it to be completely different from anywhere I'd been before.

 Hm... have you visited our wonder - Great Wall? Do you have anything like that in Europe? Not anymore, eh?  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

While it is true that most people do get disappointed when they come to Russia, they learn to love it in a new and very real way. Those who don't, well, they either perish or run away. 
But that shouldn't be a deterrent of being curious and wanting to go. Like any imagined experience, it will be very different when you do it. Puberty, virginity, need I say more?   ::

----------


## Danka

See, that's what people
don't understand.
I know Russia is nothing like America.
I understand it's going to be hellish
to get over there and difficult to reside
there permanently.
I don't see this as fun and games.
It's really what I want.
Russia is no myth in my mind;
it has a violent history (as every country does)
and is an aggressive nation.
It's not tolerant the way America
is and I'm going to have a hard time of it.
I know this and I accept it.
I expect disappointment, at least in some
aspects. 
But I'll be somewhere I want to be.

----------


## Оля

> and is an aggressive nation

 Who told you that? 
Russians have never been "an aggressive nation". It seems like you've heard too much about the "Russian agression"...
The Russian nation is quite peace loving. We always lived in harmony with many nations. Some of them entered into the Russian Empire of their own free will (like Georgia, by the way).
As for the Russian conquests, like Tatarstan, the Central Asia, and others - they are conquests of _tsars_. It's normal, all the rulers in all coutries were alike, and it doesn't mean that the _nation_ is agressive. The tipical Russian мужик has a very patient character. And the nation has always been very patient. 
We are strong (the State is strong), but we are not agressive. It's not the same. 
It seems like you really know few about the country which, or rather whose politics, you "love".

----------


## Danka

> and is an aggressive nation
> 			
> 		  Who told you that? 
> Russians have never been "an aggressive nation". It seems like you've heard too much about the "Russian agression"...
> The Russian nation is quite peace loving. We always lived in harmony with many nations. Some of them entered into the Russian Empire of their own free will (like Georgia, by the way).
> As for the Russian conquests, like Tatarstan, the Central Asia, and others - they are conquests of _tsars_. It's normal, all the rulers in all coutries were alike, and it doesn't mean that the _nation_ is agressive. The tipical Russian мужик has a very patient character. And the nation has always been very patient. 
> We are strong (the State is strong), but we are not agressive. It's not the same. 
> It seems like you really know few about the country which, or rather whose politics, you "love".

 No one told me that.
The current expansionism
of their borders is proof enough.
Georgia was wrong
to have entered into a conflict with Russia,
but the ideal still stands that yours is
not a country to be toyed with.
Unlike America, who can be run
in circles and circles until they're
too confused to know what to do.
Perhaps bad wording on my part;
I don't see it as a negative thing,
just to be clear.

----------


## Dogboy182

Well. Quite the contrary to TATY, I built up Russia in my heard for nearly 4 years and when I finally went there it was freaking awesome and it was everything I thought and more. 
I love every minute I'm there and I never EVER look forward to leaving. 
But, for a few reasons, I don't think I'd like to live there right now. Possibly in the near future but I've been away from America too long and right now I miss the US the most. When I came to England I couldn't wait to get out of America, but now I just want to go home (But i guess not that badly because I always go to Russia instead of going back to the US.) 
And Olya, Aggressive doesn't always mean violent (though he did say violent).
You can aggressively persue just about anything. But thats a little beside the point. 
Anyway, I don't understand why we are attacking and discouraging ol Danny boy here anyways. I mean, he probably expected us to be warm and welcoming. 
Why discourage him from learning Russian? What's the point? 
And by the way, Russia is far from "hellish". Well unless you go to the dirty south.  ::   
Well anyways, Danny boy. Don't get discouraged. Russia is awesome and if you stick to it, I'm sure it will be everything you hope for.  
Most all the cities still have a Lenin statue, and everyone has a Lenin street. That's your thing isn't it?  ::  You won't be disapointed!!

----------


## Оля

> The current expansionism of their borders is proof enough.

 You're a product of CNN and White House propaganda. 
There'is no _expansionism_ either of the border, nor of the border*s*. 
You don't know even approximately what happened there. At least because you are not able to read in Russian what eye-witnesses say about it. And I doubt that American channels will be in hurry to tell Americans the truth. Do you know that they showed ruins in Tskhinval, but said it was the georgian town Gori?
Do you know that when the people who were running from Tskhinval to  North Ossetia met Russian tanks, they were crying to Russian soldiers: "You're traitors! Why didn't you come earlier??" 
Saving peaceful people is not an agression. Maybe it's a breaking of the international law, but it's not an agression, guy.

----------


## Danka

I am a product of neither, Оля.
I loathe all American media.
I attempted to discover Russian news
that I could read, and those newspapers
outlined exactly what you're saying.
I never said I was against that.
Please, listen to me.
The terms I use are American, yes,
but I'm trying to step away from that, Оля. 
And by the way, to all of you,
I'm a girl.  ::  
To Dogboy: thanks.
I'll be sure to make Lenin a regular part
of my stay in Russia  :: 
I didn't mean Russia was hellish.
I mean the process; all the red tape.
Unlike America, where you can
just skip over the damn border and claim
asylum   ::  
Oh, and as for warm and welcoming, no  :: 
I didn't think that.
Haha, if I hadn't been met with _any_ strife,
I would have been very surprised.

----------


## Оля

Danka, let me guess: your computer is an Asus EEE series notebook? Screen size is about 7-9 inches?

----------


## Lt. Columbo

why do all
your messages
look like
this?

----------


## Basil77

> why do all
> your messages
> look like
> this?

 Let me guess... Blank verses? Like "The song of the Stormy Petrel".  ::

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Danka  The current expansionism of their borders is proof enough.   You're a product of CNN and White House propaganda. 
> There'is no _expansionism_ either of the border, nor of the border*s*. 
> You don't know even approximately what happened there. At least because you are not able to read in Russian what eye-witnesses say about it. And I doubt that American channels will be in hurry to tell Americans the truth. Do you know that they showed ruins in Tskhinval, but said it was the georgian town Gori?

 How do you know they said it was Gori but really showed pictures of Tskhinvali? Because you're press said so?  So it's you press's word again our press's word, so  
By the way, while American media is much more biases, European media  while generally being on the Georgian side, did regularly portrayed the Russian / Ossetian point of view, for example the British newspaper the Guardian practicically from the start was saying it was all Georgia's fault for launching an attack on South Ossetia. Russian media only shows the extreme anti-western POV (i.e. CNN which you love quoting) in order to portray  
Everything I've read / watched / listen in the Russian media is the same. Not only does it say the same thing.  
Also regarding expansionism of the borders. The official Russian border hasn't changed, but Russian recognises Abkhazia and South Ossetia, the majority of both these republics have Russian passports, can freely travel in and out of Russia, and Russians can travel in and out of the regions, these two republics will have Russian military bases and Russian peacekeepers there, the Russian goverment is going to help them set up an infrastructure, civic institutions and naturally they will be similar to the Russian set up.... so yeh, the official border hasn't expanded, but the de facto border has / will. (I'm not saying this is wrong, if the majority of these regions want to be part of Russia / closely associated with Russian, then why not? They'll never integrate into Georgia, I'm just saying Russians should just admit what's going on).

----------


## Ramil

The Russians trust their media too much ))) And they don't trust CNN ))) 
Lies are countered by other lies which in turn are countered by the third, and again and again. 
It really doesn't matter whether Abkhasia or Ossetia are 'officially' recognized as independent. They've never been independent. Ever since the conflict in 1994 they became de-facto the part of Russia, like it or not, Russia has annexed these territories. 
What's going on now is just paperwork. The hysteria about two Republics is just a reflection of Washington's policy towards Russia. The world lives and is ruled by so called double standards.
East and West are like Yin and Yang - two integral parts of the same thing. They're antagonists by its nature. It's not about democracy, human rights, it's not even about oil and pipelines. It just happens because people from both sides need an opposite to point their fingers at in order to 'know' what's good and what's bad. Russia and USA fit perfectly. Mentality, values, even the definitions of vices and virtues, to a degree, are different. There are much more differences between us than there are similarities. China would probably replace Russia in this game, but it's not the time yet. 
East and West will always be antagonists yet they will always need each other.   _OH, East is East, and West is West, and never the twain shall meet,
Till Earth and Sky stand presently at God’s great Judgment Seat;	
But there is neither East nor West, Border, nor Breed, nor Birth,	
When two strong men stand face to face, tho’ they come from the ends of the earth!
..._  _The Ballad of East and West
Rudyard Kipling_

----------


## Оля

TATY, если ты считаешь возможным писать что-либо в ветке "Политика", потрудись найти время, чтобы прочитать, что тебе там отвечают. Пройди по ссылкам, например. Или например, ответь на пост про "всего 130" погибших.   

> The Russians trust their media too much

 Рамиль, я не доверяю СМИ так уж слишком. Я читаю (и слушаю) рассказы очевидцев. Например, детей. Я не думаю, что наши СМИ заплатили десяткам местных жителей и особенно детям, чтобы они врали.
Что касается того фото "из Гори", я просто не думаю, что был бы какой-то смысл в том, чтобы отрицать, что это фото из Гори, если бы это была правда. Мы ведь действительно бомбили грузинскую территорию, и мы этого не отрицаем.

----------


## Danka

Thank you for educating me,
all of you.
I have come to this forum for two things:
cultural education and help with the Russian
language. I've begun to learn one of the two.
So, spaseeba. 
I'm content being the forum idiot for however
long I need to be;
if the majority of you find me to be foolish,
that's your own opinion and I won't
disdain you for it.
I think I am done with this thread, however.
But please, continue.
I will find other places on this forum to post in. 
Again, thanks!   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Danka, you are now a privileged forumite here. You know it's a common habit of ours to test out the newbies. If they prove to be steadfast and willing to hang around, welcome to our small company. 
So, don't be a stranger.  ::

----------


## kathryn

> You know it's a common habit of ours to test out the newbies. If they prove to be steadfast and willing to hang around, welcome to our small company.

 Is it true that you test your newbies?? O_o

----------


## Оля

> Is it true that you test your newbies?? O_o

 No  ::  
Only those
who write
like this  ::

----------


## kathryn

Спасибо Богу! (и всем вам.)

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Спасибо Богу! (и всем вам.)

 Слава Богу!

----------


## kathryn

хахахаха... Я думалa, что "слава Богу" является верным ...

----------


## Оля

> хахахаха... Я думалa, что "слава Богу" правильно

 "является верным" is grammatically correct, but doesn't sound natural. 
If you meant "I _just knew_ it was correct! And I don't know why I did not write it", then "я так и думала", or "я так и знала".

----------


## kathryn

Большое спасибо вам!

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom   You know it's a common habit of ours to test out the newbies. If they prove to be steadfast and willing to hang around, welcome to our small company.   Is it true that you test your newbies?? O_o

 *Sometimes*

----------


## SouthsideRMK

hmm, what i think after reading this thread is that everyone should stop asking why would anyone "WANT" to move to russia and maybe help her out with the "how"

----------


## Hanna

> hmm, what i think after reading this thread is that everyone should stop asking why would anyone "WANT" to move to russia and maybe help her out with the "how"

 Absolutely. Well said. Probably not a great place to live if you have no money at all, or you hate cold winters... But otherwise, why not? A single country that is the size of Europe and just as varied. Unbeatable culture, breathtaking nature, kickass military and some of the smartest people in the world...  How can anyone not find this combination very interesting?  
I know several people from Sweden who moved to St Petersburg, thought it was great and ended up staying there. I also know (online) somebody who moved to Siberia and loved it: Read Josefina's English blog. Now she is studying Russian litterature and teaching Scandinavian languages in Ekaterinburg. http://www.transparent.com/russian/  _By the way, the original poster "Danka" may live in the USA but she is NOT a native English speaker. She makes far too many mistakes.  As far as I know Danka is a common name in the Yugoslavian area. But it is unheard of in the English speaking world.  Her spelling of privyet is not how an American would write it. They would not use "J" because its "hard" in English._

----------


## SAn

«Unbeatable culture, breathtaking nature, kickass military and some of the smartest people in the world» 
All these peculiarityes are in different places of Russia   ::

----------


## Basil77

> A single country that is the size of Europe and just as varied. Unbeatable culture, breathtaking nature, kickass military and some of the smartest people in the world...  How can anyone not find this combination very interesting?

 You'v forgotten to mention about history, I think it's worth mentioning.   ::

----------


## it-ogo

> «Unbeatable culture, breathtaking nature, kickass military and some of the smartest people in the world» 
> All these peculiarityes are in different places of Russia

 ...and the roads are traditionally bad...

----------


## Hanna

> ...and the roads are traditionally bad...

 Yeah I've heard that from Finnish friends....   ::  But the state of the roads is not really a measurement of a good/bad country!  Anyway, it can be fixed in a few years. Plus lots of people think that basic roads are nicer to travel on than four lane motorways... Not everyone wants to live in "USA v.2" where you cannot get anyhing done without a car, and the whole country is one large "spaghetti junction"... 
The roads may not be top-class at the moment, but Russia's got the world[s longest railway and very comprehensive and affordable rail services. Much more ecological  ::  and can be a relaxing way to travel...    

> You'v forgotten to mention about history, I think it's worth mentioning.

 Haha, you want an "expert comment" about Russian history from me? Ok what do you want to know? LOL!!  ::   ::

----------

